# 7th Privy & counting. Killer hole.



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Dug some Killer bottles today. Pretty common for most but nice to dig for me. I don't usually dig good bottles. Dug this Amber Carters Ink. Didn't know they came in Amber, dug a bunch of clear & Aqua inks before, Never a Amber. Doing a search in here I see few light amber or honey amber but no dark Amber like mine. Is the dark Amber tougher? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Then came this big Square looking Bitters bottle. I was just hoping it was whole, seems like most I been finding in this hole is broken like my last hole. Common but I like it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

More Hostetters.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Then came the Detroit Stoneware Ginger Beer. I got the no KEEP COOL version so needed this KEEP COOL version. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Then came the rare Fort Wayne Pharmacy bottle. This was located across the street of the Historic Fort Wayne Military Fort built around 1840's to fight off Invading British Trying to take control of Detroit. The Fort still stands today. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 14, 2014)

Good looking finds to me any day!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Forgot to add Wegener quart bottle pic. Found broken blob tops & then this crown top in hole? Half full of something?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Forgot this Hutch Pic also. Also got a strange looking pipe I gotta take a pic of. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Here's a pic of the Pipe, Anybody ever dig one like this? Looks to be made of Porcelin or something similar? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2014)

Also dug this Perfume bottle. Could double for a Christmas Tree Ornament? LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 15, 2014)

An atomizer sounds right to me.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 15, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of the Pipe, Anybody ever dig one like this? Looks to be made of Porcelin or something similar? LEON.


Almost looks like a Bennington glaze.


----------



## madman (Sep 15, 2014)

great finds!


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Sep 15, 2014)

That hole turned out good, was that stoneware whole ?  That is a cool one (I love stoneware bottles), those amber color inks are good ones, not sure of the value. ?  I bet the slicks were not broke  !!! Tom


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 15, 2014)

Those are some really Awesome finds Leon!LisaThat Ginger Beer made my heart stop a moment lol.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 15, 2014)

LisaTammy said:
			
		

> Those are some really Awesome finds Leon!LisaThat Ginger Beer made my heart stop a moment lol.



  Mine Too


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 16, 2014)

Great hearts beat alike LOL.Lisa


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 16, 2014)

My favorite is the ginger beer, nice color. The hostetters are common but still good finds, they all sell for 20-30$ on ebay. The hutch is great too. You should clean that pipe up and use it! All great finds, thanks for the post


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2014)

Great finds Leon.  Looks like you are hitting some great bottles in those privies.  Keep up the good digging and posting.  Enjoyed all your privy posts.  Buster


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish I was digging local bottles from local privies like back 25 years ago. Now I'm just another ebay snob. [8D] Not really my fault. Around the south bay here garage/yard/estate sales aren't even worth stopping for. Everything good anyone inherits or finds goes straight to ebay. Or straight to the "estate sale management company"...


----------



## tftfan (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice !!  Ink, Hutch, Ginger Beer, quart, pharm, pipe, BIG SQUARE BITTTTTERS,.....What !! No pickle !! HA. Nice...


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2014)

Ask & you shall recieve.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 18, 2014)

[]


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 18, 2014)

Found this little perfume bottle called SEELY DETROIT. Small, only 3 inches tall. Anybody else ever see this one? LEON.


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice Digs, I like the dark amber ink....


----------



## luckiest (Sep 19, 2014)

I dug one of those perfumes here in Toronto, no idea on the value though, I think I sold it for around 5$


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Got Good News & Bad News & more good news. Good news is I went back twice this weekend, Saturday & Sunday & found some more Killer Bottles. Bad news is my Stoneware Ginger beer I found last weekend had a broken top. Good news is today I found it. I'll glue it back on after cleaning it. I'll post more Pics tomorrow. LEON.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 21, 2014)

glad to hear you hit a decent area Leon. you certainly pay your dues! you're in the Midwest I believe. guess you did mostly woodliners?? keep the photos coming. we didn't go out this weekend. crew membershad family/work commitments..... keep digging fella !!! Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2014)

I live in Detroit Area but dig all around Michigan including Upper Penninsula. Yeah, Not ever hole I dig is a good one, lots of duds or empty privies or broken shard privies. Dug a rare 1 of only 2 known bottles today. Got lots of pics to post tomorrow. Stay Tuned. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's the new Ginger Beer (far left) next to the other Ginger Beers. Notice the Matheson's are different shapes & sizes ect, ect.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's some of the stuff I found Saturday. Found a large DR. C. BOUVIER'S BUCHU GIN. Then another one next to it. Both unbroken & in excellent shape, just a little dirty. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

More BUCHU.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then I got another Hutch, light aqua GEO NORRIS from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

More Aqua Norris Hutch.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 22, 2014)

Great stuff Leon!!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then I got a big quart size Westphal Bros Blob. Was sitting next to a broken Jug & cool looking broken Pitcher. Ends up the Westphal had a big crack running all the way down it's side. Bummer.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then I got this cool looking Frank Miller's Crown Dressing from New York, Guess this stuff was for Leather horse saddles, leather boots ect, not for Salads. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Dressing close up.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Deja- Vue, Then I was finding more of those Cobalt Blue Hutches, Last one in this hole was broke, This one was good and another different variation I needed & not picture on Hutchbook Site.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

More Blue Norris.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Found another Amber Ink. This time a Bixby with Patent # up near shoulder. This could be a shoe polish. Found 3 other inks, A cone, another bixby & a Schoolhouse, all Aqua & not pictured. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Westphal under big root & then Westphal Hutch cleaned up. Needs a Tumble.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

MRS Winslows.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Went back Sunday with Tom & dug a small Privie next to this one. Instead of filling in hole & digging new one we just extend the side of this one, made for one long hole. Not alot in this hole but did find some good bottles not broken & not much for shards. Tom was convinced these holes might be a waste of time because of all the broken shards I been getting. This one was more whole bottles with hardly any shards. First up was a Wegener Hutch about a foot or 2 down. Unfortunately had a broken top. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then we started digging some rare American Brewing co bottles. Tom dug one of these a week or 2 ago & gave it to me since it's blob top had a big chunk missing. Now I got some whole ones. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then came a possibly rare GEO NORRIS clear hutch with only the #4 on back for Manufacturer or bottling/glass co makers mark. Not pictured on Hutchbook site.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then another American Brewing Beer Blob.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

More American.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then came some giant ink or lamp oil tank or fuel tank for lamp or something like that. Can be seen next to Amercan bottle in previous pic.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Then came the Ultimate Killer bottle. The Elusive Clear American Brewing Beer Blob from DEL RAY not Detroit like the other 3 we found. DEL RAY is the older version. Actually rarer from Detroit but the clear rarer then them all. Only 2 others of this clear Del Ray version known to exist a Detroit Bottle collecting expert tells me. COOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

More Americans.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

We Also Dug this Frisbie bottle. Possibly a Condiment bottle? Cool looking. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Besides some miscallaneous odds & ends "THATS ALL FOLKS"  Leon.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats not all, got more pics.  Discarded shard pile.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom Poking the hole with his probe.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

More Hole Poking. The hole doesn't look deep but it was easily 6 foot deep, Just kept moving the dirt around in there from one side to the other ect. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Dug this one to. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff.



THANK YOU. I thought I Killed this thread with to many pics? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 23, 2014)

More pics, more fun.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 23, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Spirit Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too many pics never kill a thread, Leon. []  ~Mike


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 26, 2014)

Had some more of my Hutch Variations added to Hutchbook website. If you like Detroit Hutches take a look. LEON. http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=&Manufacturer=&City=detroit&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2014)

BUMP.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 13, 2014)

Leon, you can NEVER take too many in situ photos! Nice additions! You are making me jealous


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2014)

killer finds your making me home sick


----------

